
Out of This World: An Oral History of Alf (2016) - mmastrac
http://mentalfloss.com/article/86458/out-world-oral-history-alf
======
scoutt
>> We want to do the movie for the 35- to 40-year-olds who remember watching
it.

C'mon. Not this again, please. I'm tired of revisiting the 80's and 90's.
Enough superhero movies. I want new things, I want a Rendezvous with Rama
movie, or The Mote in God's Eye, or the Terramar saga.

Please stop it. In 20 years, there will be no possibility of revisiting the
2000/2010, since it will be the same as revisiting the 80/90.

~~~
MisterTea
I have to agree. The 80's were fond. I was a kid riding my bike around the
neighborhood. Mom took us to the huge flea market at the race track in the
summer time. GI Joe, Mario Brothers and Ghostbusters were all the rage. We got
a Nintendo.

It's over. Just stop. Stop taking advantage of my childhood and nostalgia.

~~~
ASalazarMX
"B-but you still have money that could be ours!"

Seriously, I'm sick too of remakes and prequels, but this trend won't stop
until enough people are sick of it and stop paying money for it.

------
eumoria
"ALF was alternately referred to as "a Teddy Ruxpin bear that [looks like he]
was horribly disfigured by a revolving door""

------
someonehere
I was sick the other day and slept in our guest room to spare my family. I
only get OTA TV in that room. I realized MeTV was back in our area on a
different channel. When I used to live alone, I would sleep with the TV on for
background noise to make me feel like the place was not empty.

Anyway left the TV on MeTV overnight Friday and woke up Saturday to ALF.
Really hadn’t seen an episode since it was first aired. Going to Wikipedia, I
was blown away that it was on for four seasons, was cancelled at the end of
the fourth, and the season four finale was never intended to be the last
episode. Years later they tied up the ending of the show.

I swear up and down it felt like the show was on for more than four years. I
also remembered my first dog died during one of the episodes of Alf I watched
as a kid, so that wound was opened again. :(

------
weeksie
There was a fantastic indie movie in the 90s called Permanent Midnight. It
starred Ben Stiller as Jerry Stahl who wrote for Alf and had a pretty heavy
drug habit. Funny how Stahl only gets a passing mention in the article.

